# Since we're showing rod/cooler racks.......



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

...here's mine I did last fall.
I wanted to work out of the rear of my F-150 SCrew.And since here in PA we only have a rear tag,I wanted to be able to quickly mount it and light it on the rack.
I know........some like it up front,but I prefer the back.No sand kick-up or road grime issues having the reels up high.I machined a cool spike holder,and added a fold-up cutting board.And I ran the wiring for the parking/brake/blinker lights through the tubing.The swing-away unit and the diamond plate box I aquired on-line.All secured with a locking hitch pin and a anti-rattle hitch vise.This entire unit is very rigid and stable.
Serves me well.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

i like the spike holders...


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

that is bad ass!!!!!!! one of the best i have seen!!!
how much did that sucker cost to build?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet lookin rack.


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

That is a sweet set up, nice!


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*swing-away!*

dude, sweetest set-up yet. where'd a find that swing-away unit?


----------



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

Lip Ripper said:


> that is bad ass!!!!!!! one of the best i have seen!!!
> how much did that sucker cost to build?


Thanks gents!
between the swing-away,materials for the rack
and the lighting harness.....about $400..........

the diamond plate bed box was


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Ralph said:


> dude, sweetest set-up yet. where'd a find that swing-away unit?


yeah, where did you get that? That may be the ticket if we have to deal with current bird closures for long. According to Frank, they only left 4 lanes open around the closures. So I figure people would park parallel instead of perpendicular so that others can drive by. Using a swing would allow me to park parallel, swing out the cart to the side, and still use the rocket launchers. I'm kind of obsessive compulsive and so just got to have the rack facing the right way (towards the ocean of course!) or it'll mess with my head all day


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

hehe I am the same way. Everything needs to be facing the right direction. Also, things have to be perpendicular to each, 90 degrees on everything. That swing away arm is freakin awesome. Any info on where you got it?


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Hint to all: Window Sticker


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Swing away rack I like it perty werk


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

RoryGoggin said:


> Hint to all: Window Sticker


after checkin out the link, it looks like he paid 229.00 for the swing arm.


----------



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

don't know if links are cool...........but
yes,the swingaway is from stowaway2.com
and the bed box from americanvan.com


----------

